# Orange Slice 77



## 68_STINGRAY (Jul 25, 2013)

*Platinum edition 77*

Hello again folk's, july 6th I bought myself a 1977 Schwinn beach cruiser from a buddy of mines bike shop, now my plan's are to keep it simple and go without mod's to the frame, I have a lovely color chosen out so here now start's the build up of "Orange Slice"  click image to enlarge


----------



## 68_STINGRAY (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## 68_STINGRAY (Jul 25, 2013)

First thing was first, removing that ugly useless bike lock (I had no idea what the lock code was to unlock it)


----------



## 68_STINGRAY (Jul 25, 2013)

I had bought a new front and back wheel for the cruiser, the original bindex s 7 rim's I removed and hung up on the wall as I was told they are rare in the condition they are in, the original blue pin stripping intact .


----------



## 68_STINGRAY (Jul 25, 2013)

But I did not just stop there, I reversed the spokes to all face inward's and did a style called body count.


----------



## 68_STINGRAY (Jul 25, 2013)

All done with the front wheel!!


----------



## 68_STINGRAY (Jul 25, 2013)

A lot of un needed rust spot's will be cleaned soon.


----------



## 68_STINGRAY (Jul 25, 2013)

Got the back wheel done as well.


----------



## 68_STINGRAY (Jul 25, 2013)

And this is were im at now.  More updates to come!


----------



## EndlessPassionB.C (Mar 29, 2015)

Orange Slice now known as Platinum Edition has alot redone on it


----------



## EndlessPassionB.C (Mar 29, 2015)

Figures the first time it comes out side ways huh...


----------

